# Heat vs Bulls (3/7/07 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 7th, 2007 | 7:30 pm | Sun Sports*









*vs*










*Team Records*

Miami Heat (30-29)
Chicago Bulls (35-27)


*Starting Lineups*







*Heat Bench:*
Alonzo Mourning
Dorell Wright
Gary Payton
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Antoine Walker​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont know who's starting in place of Kapono so I just put Posey in there.

We're finally over .500 so lets hope we stay over .500 for the rest of the season.

Tough game tonight. The Bulls have won all 3 meetings this season and always play us tough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Posey starts, than Dorell needs to replace his energy off the bench. I hope Wright starts instead, because Posey is optimized off the bench, especially against a quick, atheletic team like the Bulls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Now that I think about, just for this game, I'd rather have Posey start over/for Kapono. Posey always seems to triple his intensity against the Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat's Antoine Walker -- who hasn't complained but reiterated Tuesday he's better as a starter -- indicated he would like to start for injured Jason Kapono, but believes Pat Riley might opt for James Posey.


http://www.miamiherald.com/588/story/33798.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey will get the start but Riley said that it doesnt mean that Posey would start until Kapono gets back. He said that he didnt want to throw Dorell in the starting lineup after not playng much in the last couple of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Shaq to Posey for the dunk

11-5 Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-7 Miami

Shaq already has 4 assists. They are sending everyone to him when he has the ball and he's making great passes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-9 Miami

Great start for Miami. We're playing great on D and Shaq and EJ are playing great once again.

Lets hope the 2nd unit doesnt lose the momentum the starters have built when they come in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie has made us into a great perimeter defensive team. Sweet! Nice effort so far.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie AND1!!!!!!! Shaq with his 5th assist already!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq playing like Magic Johnson tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie=Mr. Amazing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie is everywhere!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing D so far tonight.

28-9 Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is already halfway to a triple double. Great 1st quarter for the Diesel.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How did Posey's three pop out? That was down. Bulls close on a 9-2 run. They finally got going once the Big Aristotle went out. I guess they didn't want to go into the paint against him after they saw what happened to Marvin Williams 2 nights ago. Heat up 30-18.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-18 Miami

Great 1st quarter for Miami. Seemed just like the 1st quarter we played against Detroit last friday.

As great as we were though, the Bulls, just like Detroit, never go away. Atleast against Miami they dont.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Toine for not shooting that 3 and finding EJ for that 3. Great play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Still playing great D. Just Keep it up! Shimmy hit his first 3. That's always a good sign.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That Heat.com commercial is AWESOME!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A great steal by GP on one end followed by a nice layup by GP on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good timeout by Riles. With EJ out of the game they've finally managed to make a few shots. Time to put him back in for GP. Chris Duhon, a guy maligned by a lot of Bulls fans, seems to play his best basketball against us. Heat up 40-30. Gotta keep feeding Shaq.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng never stops running. That guy goes 100 mph down the court on every possesion.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Deng never stops running. That guy goes 100 mph down the court on every possesion.


That's cause he's running away from Posey :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> That's cause he's running away from Posey :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ TO THE DIESEL! Great pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great 6-0 answer to the Bulls run.
Timeout Bulls.

UD has his mid range shot going tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Eddie has been a HUGE acquisition. Washed up? No way. He's playing like it's the 2004-2005 season. Nice run to respond to the Bulls run. Heat up 46-32.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think UD's over his cold. 8 points on 4-4 shooting.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Shaq with another brilliant game so far


I am a bit scared that the Heat are playing like poo without EJ on the floor, but the play with him is more than making up for it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ball movement.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They're hanging around. We went away from Shaq a little too much at the end. Hinrich and Gordon are just throwing up wild shots in the paint, and we really need to get those rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

End of the 1st half-Heat up 52-43

Bad way to end the half. We lost a lot of momentum there. The Bulls should feel great to only be down 9 at the half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes we ended the half in a poor way, letting them cut on our lead..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

this is a gmae where you miss Kapono although hes been on a big cold streak, the bulls are doubling and at times tripling shaq...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Big Ben is 3-4 from the line. That's just crazy bad luck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DIESEL! That was sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn we're starting to miss some wide open shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah we're getting great shots. They can't guard Shaq whatsoever. They've just gotta hit their open shots. Only 2 points in the first 4 minutes of the quarter and we've been getting the shots we need. Gotta drive it in to the paint if that doesn't work.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Way too many 3's


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Vicious defense. Shaq's got 6 this quarter. Everyone else has 0.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq to the bench. Someone's got to step up for Miami now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill to Toine. Great play by both.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Got momentum back. Heat up 61-53. Shaq's being rested for the 4th quarter. He's going to get big minutes then.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by UD. Got 2 free throws because of it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shimmy with the dunk!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gary for 2! 11-0 run!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill to Toine. Great D and great fast break.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Thomas you idiot. Get away from Zo if you don't wanna get your *** kicked


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweetney gets wider and wider everytime you see him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DEEP 3 from Toine


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shimmy drills the deep 3! UD with the stupid TO, but Thomas has no footwork--Heat ball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

70-56 Heat lead. Zo's starting to swat everything in sight. Heat ball to start the 4th!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get that **** outta here!

Heat up 14 going to the 4th


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Thomas you idiot. Get away from Zo if you don't wanna get your *** kicked


BTW--That has to be at least a double technical, but more than likely just a technical on Thomas.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i just moved and cable's not set up yet:boohoo: 

how's our D??


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Thomas you idiot. Get away from Zo if you don't wanna get your *** kicked


Does Tyrus know that when the ball's going down you can't block it? Shimmy says thank you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our D has been great once again.

Chicago has averaged 114 points in their last 3 wins. At the start of the 4th they got 58.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo with the ridiculous block on Thomas. GP rattles in a J. 74-58 Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get that **** outta here Rookie!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's one of Zo's best blocks all year. You mess with Zo, you get viciously blocked.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Get that **** outta here Rookie!


You posted that twice, but it was definately worth it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:clap: :yay: :clap: for our Bench. 

Zo, Toine and GP have helped build our lead to 16 with Shaq, EJ and Posey on the bench.

Those 3 will be back in after the timeout.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Our D has been great once again.
> 
> Chicago has averaged 114 points in their last 3 wins. At the start of the 4th they got 58.


i cant believe how sick our defense is lately, zo eddie and pose are animals .. even shaq is moving more


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> You posted that twice, but it was definately worth it


It was on purpose :yes:. That was a sick block by Zo. Even better after Tyrus tried to start something with Zo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ed-dee! Ed-dee! Ed-dee!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Holy **** what a block by Alonzo!


Does anyone know why in the world the team refuses to give him the ball on offense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey draws yet another charge!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ for 3!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ed-DEE! Ed-DEE! Ed-DEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Walker to Shaq for the stuff!!! We're destroying them!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ for another 3! He's on fire again tonight!

EDDIE EDDIE EDDIE


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, total domination... totally unexpected


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think it's hilarious that posters, bulls fans included, make fun of how our team is old and unathletic. Zo, Posey, and Shaq are 1,000,000 times better conditioned than Sweetney, P.J. "I was washed up when I played for the Heat 10 years ago and now I'm 40 and useless" Brown, and Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Bulls are down to 34% shooting.

Just dominant, suffocating D.

Miami's shooting 52%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SHaq is picking them apart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is getting embarrasing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie Eddie Eddie


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

How many charges has Posey drawn? 6??!


Also, I LOVE it when Shaq does that hilarious sprint down the court after a big dunk


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

adam said:


> I think it's hilarious that posters, bulls fans included, make fun of how our team is old and unathletic. Zo, Posey, and Shaq are 1,000,000 times better conditioned than Sweetney, P.J. "I was washed up when I played for the Heat 10 years ago and now I'm 40 and useless" Brown, and Tyrus Thomas.


People pay too much attention to how young/old players are or how many muscles they have


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy crap EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie Eddie


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

McBulls said:


> Watching the Heat is like watching the Night of the living Dead. They don't know they shouldn't be playing anymore and they're hungry. Payton, Eddie Jones, Zo, Shaq ... These zombies are killing us!


I love it!

Now the Bull fans are blaming refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38-10 run to end the game. Thats how you put a game away.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sknydave said:


> How many charges has Posey drawn? 6??!


He did this last year in the playoffs. That's why he's my favorite Heat player behind Wade. He leaves nothing on the court. I've rarely seen a long athletic 6-8 defender with all kinds of skills that hustles and shoots lights out. Usually it's like Charles Barkley says, "When you say a guy hustles it's like saying an ugly chick has a nice personality."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Posey draws ANOTHER charge. That was number 6.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I like Posey a lot. Sadly, it's usually only him thats going for broke and chasing after every ball. Lately the whole team is playing like this and the record shows


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know you just got lit up when Earl Barron is dropping buckets on you!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great win. Our D was amazing.

Once again, we held our opponents top perimeter players in check

Gordon went 6-18
Deng went 3-14
Hinrich went 5-11

Pretty much everyone who played, played well for Miami.

Especially Shaq, EJ, Posey, Zo and Toine.

Great stat line for Toine--14 pts 10 rebounds 5 assists 2 blks in 22 minutes.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

god bless our acquisition of Eddie Jones

"he's done".....lol. He has given us defense every game, and explodes on offense some nights. Such a valuable player


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wizards lost to the Hawks. Only 3 games back. Indiana's losing to the Jazz, and the Pistons are beating the Cavs. Sweet. This team is ridiculously good when their motivated. And Riles is money when it comes to motivation.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm genuinely stunned at how well EJ has played. I had no idea he had this much left in the tank.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> god bless our acquisition of Eddie Jones
> 
> "he's done".....lol. He has given us defense every game, and explodes on offense some nights. Such a valuable player


It's like he never left


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Shaq's turnaround is almost as amazing. He's playing better now than he did two years ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> god bless our acquisition of Eddie Jones
> 
> "he's done".....lol. He has given us defense every game, and explodes on offense some nights. Such a valuable player





Rawse said:


> He sucks. Please take him.





Rawse said:


> If Heat fans want to sign Eddie Jones once Memphis purges its roster of him, then have at it.
> 
> I just hope it's for nostalgia's sake and just to see him sitting on the bench. If you want him to get any minutes, then you just don't know how far he's gone off the Mitch Richmond cliff. He's seriously one of the worst non-minimum contract guys in the entire league.


It must have been that time machine:biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Look at this quote from our December meeting vs Chicago by riles, it was after Wade hurt his wrist when Hinrich pulled his wrist, and Riles makes a great point to all those who whine about Wades FT attempts " Wade suffered a sprained wrist when Hinrich grabbed him during the first quarter of a December meeting. "Just like the Chicago Bulls whine about Dwyane always getting too many free throws, a great defender like Kirk Hinrich gets away with everything," Riley said.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wizards lost to the Hawks. Only 3 games back. Indiana's losing to the Jazz, and the Pistons are beating the Cavs. Sweet. This team is ridiculously good when their motivated. And Riles is money when it comes to motivation.


Cavs ended up winning..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Cavs ended up winning..


Which means Detroit lost. Either way it works for the Heat!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> Heat 103, Bulls 70
> Observations from Wednesday's 103-70 victory over the Bulls at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> -- With the victory, the Heat stood up to a team that had pasted it 108-66 in its season-opener and entered with a 3-0 lead in the season series.
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> --Yet Riley said the lineup could remain in flux, with Kapono likely out for at least two weeks. "Tonight might not be an indicator," he said. "Over the next two or three games might not be an indicator who the starter might be, the best starter.


If Posey continues to play like this then there's no doubt he's the best option to start.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Give it another week of top level play and everyone who abandoned ship will be singing the Heat's praises


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

sknydave said:


> I like Posey a lot. Sadly, it's usually only him thats going for broke and chasing after every ball. Lately the whole team is playing like this and the record shows


it used to be only udonis. he's not jumping on the floor anymore like he did his first 3 years. ive noticed a change in his game.

i didnt like posey that much until last years playoffs, but he just seemed to stop making dumb plays and also, made some incredibly smart plays like tipping rebounds, stealing inbounds passes, etc. without him we dont win it all last year. 

our defense the 1st half against detroit the other night was the best ive seen in years, and lately we're playing like that for 48 minutes. nobody is missing rotations, its a beautiful thing to watch. it is totally unexpected..

im so pssed i missed tonights game, eddie went off too


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

oh yeah i wanted to say this too, even tho it's probably already been said.. 
our team is full of veterans that are outsmarting their opponents. plain and simple, no turnovers, only take high% shots, get back on D. there are no guys on this team hat give a crap about getting on sportscenter .. this season has taken a complete turnaround


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Another great win, our D recently has been fantastic, and Eddie has just been amazing.


----------

